# Go to smoke



## erazz (Nov 22, 2019)

What’s everyone go to smoke flavor?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 22, 2019)

Really depends on what I am smoking. Poultry and pork is apple and / or cherry. Beef I do oak or hickory. EDIT I should learn to read lol, I can’t comment on cheese as I’ve not done any yet. ;)


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 22, 2019)

Apple or some other fruit wood for cheese.

Chris


----------



## erazz (Nov 22, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Apple or some other fruit wood for cheese.
> 
> Chris


Your rangers will be coming to town on the 5th, will be there


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 22, 2019)

I use hickory on just about everything


----------



## kruizer (Nov 22, 2019)

Cherry for poultry and pork and oak or mesquite for beef.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 22, 2019)

apple for me, especially with mild cheese.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 23, 2019)

apple or hickory,  sometimes 50-50 mix for cheese


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 3, 2019)

For cheese and butter, I like the A-Maze-N Pitmasters Blend sawdust.... so that's Hickory, Cherry and Maple.


----------

